# Care for a Wisconsin Club?



## defiesexistence (Jun 23, 2010)

:wave: A fellow member and I have been having some pretty advanced discussion about making an aquatic club for us fish crazies in Wisconsin. Madison already has one, but we're looking at one for the entire state, or one each for the northern and southeastern areas.

A few details: We'd have a website with LFS reviews, news, meeting dates, and other information. If there is membership, it'll be about 15$ yearly. We'd send out newsletters by email monthly; it'll have a few articles, a classified, and etc. We'd also do a biyearly plant swap and maybe a few 'field trips' to aquariums, etc. Meetings would be bimonthly, maybe one up north, maybe one in the south.

So, if Wisconsin had an aquarium club, would you join? And if you have any suggestions, feel free to post them.


----------



## JakeJ (Apr 14, 2010)

Hey Defiesexistance!

I'd join in a heartbeat....

(as you know).


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

I dont think your Governor will allow that.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Just in case you guys would ever want to consider Not-For-Profit or Tax-Exempt status, start checking your state's regulations and registrations for that now before you get started. It helps tremendously to know what you'll need ahead of time. Even if you don't apply for it for several years down the road, at least you'll have the necessary forms, etc... already in place.


----------



## JakeJ (Apr 14, 2010)

bigstick120 said:


> I dont think your Governor will allow that.


Best thing that has happened to WI in I do not know how long.

Anyway, thanks for the help Davemonkey! I will begin to look into that stuff when I can.

Do you guys have any idea how many members is a good number to start out with? 25 state wide?


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

HAAPS started out with 3 local members and 1 that is 3 hrs away. I'd say any number more than 2 is a good starting points...then let it grow how it wants.


----------



## defiesexistence (Jun 23, 2010)

JakeJ said:


> Hey Defiesexistance!
> 
> I'd join in a heartbeat....
> 
> (as you know).


And this is the fellow member I'm talking about. We all miss you on TPT, by way of an aside, but you know this  I just wanted to mention it now, seeing as I missed the 'Sayonara Jake boat'

Dave, thanks for talking to us about legalities! I've been wondering about this, and we most certainly appreciate your guiding us in the proper direction!

Forgot to mention in the first post, we'd like to keep the club politically neutral, even as we form it, absolutely no offense to anyone here. There's enough turmoil going on where we don't need politics in a fish club  Jake, we can try from five members on, or even the two we've got, like Dave said. Fish crazies attract more of themselves. I'll be driving soon enough, and I don't mind picking you up if there's a meeting up north. What's another fifteen minutes added to the drive to get you?


----------



## rod (Aug 10, 2005)

I live in Fond du Lac, so if it's not to far away I'd be interested.


----------



## defiesexistence (Jun 23, 2010)

^^^ Awesome! We will be glad to have you


----------



## JakeJ (Apr 14, 2010)

rod said:


> I live in Fond du Lac, so if it's not to far away I'd be interested.


Cool!!!


----------



## JakeJ (Apr 14, 2010)

So, first thing is first, a name for said club. My thoughts would be....

WAGA - WI Aquatic Gardeners Acc.

WAPS - WI Aquatic/Aquarium Plant Society

WAPA - WI Aquatic Plant Acc.

WAPHA - WI Aquarium Plant Hobbyists Acc.


Those are just a few. I am leaning toward WAGA at the moment...


----------



## JakeJ (Apr 14, 2010)

Also, would it be benificial to contact the Madison plant club and ask them for advice/see what they think of this whole thing? It would be interesting to see if they would maybe expand and become a state wide group, instead of being Madison only.


----------



## rod (Aug 10, 2005)

I don't know anything about the Madison group, but yes that might be a good idea.


----------



## defiesexistence (Jun 23, 2010)

I lean toward WAGA or WAPS myself, but a little revision, if I might?
WAPS- Wisconsin Aquaria and Plant Society (thus covers not only plants, but FW fish and tank care as well. An all-around thing, and that way beginners will join for the fish aspect, and then start into plant-keeping as well and reap the rewards.)

Or maybe one of us could take a trip out to Madison and see what all takes place. Or if someone wanted to describe what the basic program of their club is, we'd appreciate that as well.


----------



## eco-mod (Oct 19, 2007)

Eau Claire, Wi here! I'd be interested for sure. Obviously a drive would be involved for me, but I would do 4-6 events a year such as swaps, field trips or workshops. I may also have a couple friends here who may be interested, though maybe not as involved.


----------



## defiesexistence (Jun 23, 2010)

Welcome to you, and whichever buddies decide to join! We are building momentum  Workshops are something Jake and I haven't mentioned -or maybe thought of- thanks for the fresh idea!


----------



## DMent (Mar 29, 2011)

Count me in! I will volunteer to help out in whatever way I can...


----------



## JakeJ (Apr 14, 2010)

Yeaaa!!! Glad more people are catching on! 

Defies', I like where you are going with the name WAPS. Though I have one problem with it.....


----------



## defiesexistence (Jun 23, 2010)

DMent said:


> Count me in! I will volunteer to help out in whatever way I can...


YUS! I am so happy, I could hand out free hugs to strangers  We appreciate people wanting to involved and help, very happy to see this. It's near impossible for people to have a club without people like you.


----------



## DMent (Mar 29, 2011)

I, too, like WAPS as for what it stands for, but the acronym doesn't work. How about something like Wisconsin Aquatic Gardeners and Aquarists Society (or Association?)? It would get across the fact that a primary focus is the plant side of things, but it would still show that the fish/animal side of things is important, too. Just a thought...

I made a post on TPT stating that a few friends and I started an aquarium society during college that is still active to this day (20+ years later). It was literally just a few of us friends in the beginning, and it grew steadily. I would submit that it will not take a large initial group of people to get this up and running. The initial people will need to be pretty passionate about it, though, and shouldn't mind trying to promote the organization--flyers at fish stores, setting up a webpage, social media presence (specifically Facebook, possibly others), etc.

Also, I am planning on attending the April meeting held by the Madison Aquarium Gardeners. They hold their meetings on Tuesdays, and I just so happen to have Tuesdays off of work. I won't mind the drive from Milwaukee at all--looking forward to it quite a bit in fact. If anyone else is interested in going or has any suggestions (questions to ask or whatever), just let me know. Feel free to reply in this thread or PM me.


----------



## JakeJ (Apr 14, 2010)

DMent said:


> I, too, like WAPS as for what it stands for, but the acronym doesn't work. How about something like Wisconsin Aquatic Gardeners and Aquarists Society (or Association?)? It would get across the fact that a primary focus is the plant side of things, but it would still show that the fish/animal side of things is important, too. Just a thought...
> 
> I made a post on TPT stating that a few friends and I started an aquarium society during college that is still active to this day (20+ years later). It was literally just a few of us friends in the beginning, and it grew steadily. I would submit that it will not take a large initial group of people to get this up and running. The initial people will need to be pretty passionate about it, though, and shouldn't mind trying to promote the organization--flyers at fish stores, setting up a webpage, social media presence (specifically Facebook, possibly others), etc.
> 
> Also, I am planning on attending the April meeting held by the Madison Aquarium Gardeners. They hold their meetings on Tuesdays, and I just so happen to have Tuesdays off of work. I won't mind the drive from Milwaukee at all--looking forward to it quite a bit in fact. If anyone else is interested in going or has any suggestions (questions to ask or whatever), just let me know. Feel free to reply in this thread or PM me.


This is what we need!!!!

I think we should go with a society (a group of people with a comon interest) instead of association (a group with a comon cause).

If you go with that, I like what you suggested, WAGAS. Catchy, gets to the point, and looks good! 

If we want to start getting things out, we should deffinatly get a name going and a cause/point for our club. I do not have a Facebook (yet), but I can do others things via LFS, blogs, etc if needed.

I am envious... You get to talk to fellow fish fanatics face to face! If you could ask around at the MAG meeting, that would be great! I have alread PM'ed a member that I know there, just asking some questions and such. I'll share with you guys what he says bout our idea.

- Jake


----------



## defiesexistence (Jun 23, 2010)

JakeJ said:


> If you go with that, I like what you suggested, WAGAS. Catchy, gets to the point, and looks good!
> 
> - Jake


I third this 

DMent, safe drive to Madison! And thank you!

Jake, did Hydrophyte say anything yet? Could you ask him about legalities?


----------



## JakeJ (Apr 14, 2010)

defiesexistence said:


> I third this
> 
> DMent, safe drive to Madison! And thank you!
> 
> Jake, did Hydrophyte say anything yet? Could you ask him about legalities?


He hasn't gotten back to me yet, but when he does I'll tell you guys! Legality wise, what would this group be? A non-profit obiviously but what else?


----------



## defiesexistence (Jun 23, 2010)

Looks like we might qualify for Tax-Exempt status too, being a non-profit fraternal organization, which we of course, would have to apply for. But that's all I know.


----------



## DMent (Mar 29, 2011)

I do not know anything about the legal side of things. Should we be working on a mission statement?

Does anyone have any experience building a website?  I do not, but I'd be willing to try to learn/help out. I do have some experience setting up groups on Facebook. I would be willing to do this for WAGAS (if that is what we will be  ). Although it may not be able to reach everyone that we'd want, I think it would be a useful adjunct--it is a growing/widely used thing nowadays and would not only be great for sharing information/thoughts/pictures/etc, but also it would be helpful as a reminder service about upcoming meetings/etc. Let me know your thoughts...

I welcome specific questions to ask when I attend the April meeting in Madison.


----------



## JakeJ (Apr 14, 2010)

DMent said:


> I do not know anything about the legal side of things. Should we be working on a mission statement?
> 
> Does anyone have any experience building a website? I do not, but I'd be willing to try to learn/help out. I do have some experience setting up groups on Facebook. I would be willing to do this for WAGAS (if that is what we will be  ). Although it may not be able to reach everyone that we'd want, I think it would be a useful adjunct--it is a growing/widely used thing nowadays and would not only be great for sharing information/thoughts/pictures/etc, but also it would be helpful as a reminder service about upcoming meetings/etc. Let me know your thoughts...
> 
> I welcome specific questions to ask when I attend the April meeting in Madison.


Legally, I say we deal with that when the time comes. We are deffinatly a non-profit fraternal orginization, and from what I have read, it'll cost about $45+ dollars for the paper work and such, other then that, I'm not sure.... 

Website wise, I would love to takle it with your help if that works! I have already setup a email adress, wagascontact"at"gmail.com

As far as websites go, lets go as cheap as possible. Atleast for the begining of the club. I think a good Wordpress or Blogspot blog would work. A Facebook page would also be a great thing to have! I will not be able to join in the fun on FB until April 28 though.... I may be able to convince my parents to allow me to get a Facebook earlier than that though.

I second working on a mission statement. I think the main idea behind WAGAS would be to spread the aquatic plant part of the hobby, and to support already "planted" hobbyists. Other then that, not exactly sure what we are about?

- Jake


----------



## defiesexistence (Jun 23, 2010)

JakeJ said:


> I second working on a mission statement. I think the main idea behind WAGAS would be to spread the aquatic plant part of the hobby, and to support already "planted" hobbyists. Other then that, not exactly sure what we are about?
> 
> - Jake


We can show the basics of aquarium keeping, and show a cost-effective DIY side of things. (We should appeal to both experts and newer ones.) We're showing people how to set up the aquaria, and showing them how to keep it running for the long term healthily, both for fish and plants. We'll show them what products are safe, and good to use, and what else you can do with your aquarium, like biotypes, different scaping styles, etc. What did I miss?

You can spread ripariums and biotypes. I can give a spheal about hydroponics. A few of us could cover scaping, and anyone can speak about their specialty. We can briefly introduce a featured plant and/or fish per meeting.


----------



## JakeJ (Apr 14, 2010)

We are live! http://wagasaquariumsociety.wordpress.com/

Still needs work, but its a start.

As far as a mission statement goes... Here is my best attempt so far.

The purpose of The Wisconsin Aquatic Gardener and Aquarium Society is to spread the study and husbandry of aquatic plants and freshwater fishes and to support hobbyists and provide aquarium related social and learning oppertunities to its members.

Any good at all?


----------



## JakeJ (Apr 14, 2010)

Hello? Anybody?


----------



## defiesexistence (Jun 23, 2010)

Anybody's here, but this one was preoccupied with new fish.

We are alive!!! I'll let TPT know.

Mission statement is good, brief and to the point, and more official than what I could pull together, but here's my revisions, underlined: The purpose (or intent?) of the Wisconsin Aquatic Gardener's and Aquarium Society is to spread the study and healthy, long-term husbandry of aquatic plants and freshwater creatures, to educate aquarists regarding equipment, and tank maintainence, to support hobbyists and provide other aquatic-related social and learning opportunities to its members.

(Added the 's to Gardener because the phrase -you've got to imagine it sans 'and Aquarium'- "Wisconsin Aquatic Gardener Society" doesn't flow so well without it) Thoughts?


----------



## JakeJ (Apr 14, 2010)

defiesexistence said:


> Anybody's here, but this one was preoccupied with new fish.
> 
> We are alive!!! I'll let TPT know.
> 
> ...


Thanks for letting TPT know Defiesexistance! It would be kinda hard for me to now.... :icon_hang

I like your revisions. So, so far we have this:
The intent of the Wisconsin Aquatic Gardeners and Aquarium Society is to spread the study and healthy, long-term husbandry of aquatic plants and freshwater creatures, to educated aquarists regarding equipment, and tank maintainence, to support hobbyists and provie other aquatic social related and learning opportunities.

I like the sound of that. Thanks for editting/changing it.


----------



## defiesexistence (Jun 23, 2010)

Hehe, just a bit maybe. No responses yet, but I am hoping for some motion there. They will know when they check the subforum.

Got to adjust typos again, or I will be crazier, don't mind me at all. Is there anything else you'd like to add to it?

"The intent of the Wisconsin Aquatic Gardener's and Aquarium Society is to spread the study and healthy, long-term husbandry of aquatic plants and freshwater creatures, to educate aquarists regarding equipment and tank maintainence, to support hobbyists and provide other aquatic-related social and learning opportunities."


----------



## DMent (Mar 29, 2011)

Sorry that I haven't had much time to write. Pretty busy here. Still following these threads daily, though. I'll have more time tomorrow evening and will post my thoughts suggestions then


----------



## JakeJ (Apr 14, 2010)

And now we have a Facebook page!

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Wisco...uarium-Society/183129795066312?ref=ts&sk=wall


----------



## defiesexistence (Jun 23, 2010)

Nice job, Jake! I see three 'likes'. I let TPT know, but no responses on anything yet.

So. When and where do we plan the first meeting?


----------



## JakeJ (Apr 14, 2010)

defiesexistence said:


> Nice job, Jake! I see three 'likes'. I let TPT know, but no responses on anything yet.
> 
> So. When and where do we plan the first meeting?


Hey sorry for getting back to you so late. Been a busy week....

I am not sure when we should get this going. I definately think we should stick with having meetings in a public place. Random people at your house is kinda akward. How about, say, a library? And we would need to find a area, like Milwaukee, Green Bay, Appleton, etc.

I am in the Green Bay area by the way.


----------



## defiesexistence (Jun 23, 2010)

I was beginning to wonder if you were breathing yet! But I understand busy, please answer my PM whenever 

A library? Never thought of that; good idea. Or a park shelter or something? (homes could maybe come later on as our foundation is rock-solid. How else are we supposed to show people our setups? I wouldn't mind people in mine) Do you want to switch places, once WAGAS can have a meeting up nort' and the next down in the SE corner?

Still no responses on TPT. How're you doing, DMent? We're ready for your comments whenever.


----------



## JakeJ (Apr 14, 2010)

defiesexistence said:


> I was beginning to wonder if you were breathing yet! But I understand busy, please answer my PM whenever
> 
> A library? Never thought of that; good idea. Or a park shelter or something? (homes could maybe come later on as our foundation is rock-solid. How else are we supposed to show people our setups? I wouldn't mind people in mine) Do you want to switch places, once WAGAS can have a meeting up nort' and the next down in the SE corner?
> 
> Still no responses on TPT. How're you doing, DMent? We're ready for your comments whenever.


I wasn't thinking of meeting at public places for the moment, but for all of our meetings. Mostly because it is way less akward for new members, and makes finding a place for the next meeting less of a hastle. Personally, I would much rather meet at a public place. The idea of going to somebodies house who I do not know very well is not a good one for me. Especially since I am 13. Not sure how everbody else feels about this though.

I agree that we should have rotate meetings from up north to down south and such. With gas prices these days, I do not think a lot of people will want to drive that far.

I'll return your PM in a second. Again, sorry for the long wait!!!


----------



## DMent (Mar 29, 2011)

I am here! Yes, I am still alive. Sorry for taking so long--super busy here lately.

I really think that meeting at a public place is a great start also. You can find appropriate rooms at most libraries nowadays, I think. I think that we may be able to adjust down the road accordingly--once we get to that point. I do think that seeing each others' setups will be great, but maybe in the beginning it will have to be through pictures (and possibly videos). I think rotating the meeting place is appropriate--that is the fair thing to do.

Quick questions before I forget--is the Facebook page setup such that meeting announcements and whatnot can be sent to the people who "like" the page? Is there a way to see the names of the others who "like" the page? Might be easy for friend requests and the like.

I did make it to the Madison Aquarium Gardeners meeting this past Tuesday (in spite of the weather). 5+ hours of total driving time, and it was worth that and much more. I really enjoyed it. Great, informative, knowledgeable group of people. They all bring a bunch of "extra" plants from their tanks and have just a big grab table. I took a few bags, and I look forward to the day when I can "pay it back." Some common plants, some less common. They also had pizza/soda/water/cookies/grapes for everyone and have a really large library of books that can be checked/signed out until the next meeting. The first hour and 20 minutes or so we exchanged ideas/thoughts--very informative, thought provoking, and helpful. Then, for about 45 minutes or so (?), we watched a DVD that showed the winning tanks from last year's AGA convention. The meeting was held in a very appropriate-feeling old plant science building on the UW Madison campus. They also did have a collection hat for donations for the pizza/refreshments. In all, I had a fantastic time and learned a lot. I plan to make it a monthly trip--hopefully it will be shorter/easier to get there in the future. Definitely a club to look up to...

Thoughts, comments, questions?


----------



## JakeJ (Apr 14, 2010)

DMent said:


> I am here! Yes, I am still alive. Sorry for taking so long--super busy here lately.
> 
> I really think that meeting at a public place is a great start also. You can find appropriate rooms at most libraries nowadays, I think. I think that we may be able to adjust down the road accordingly--once we get to that point. I do think that seeing each others' setups will be great, but maybe in the beginning it will have to be through pictures (and possibly videos). I think rotating the meeting place is appropriate--that is the fair thing to do.
> 
> ...


First, let me say that your description of the meeting made my mouth water. That makes me wanna join a club ASAP!!! Anyway, lets get down to buisness....

As far as the Facebook page goes, I am not sure. Can you check to see if you can see who likes the page? I know I can, but then again, I am the admin. Also, I can send emails to all people who like the page, so that is good?


----------



## JakeJ (Apr 14, 2010)

http://www.aquatic-gardeners.org/local_club_how_to.html

I reccomend reading this article. Also, I think we should associate outselves with AGA. Any thoughts on this?


----------



## DMent (Mar 29, 2011)

I cannot see who likes the FB page, and I do not have the ability to send messages to the group. All of us do have the ability, though, to post on the wall--maybe that is enough for now? I just know that I am a member of another (nonrelated) group that sends FB reminders (as messages) for gatherings of the group. Very handy.

Yes, the meeting was VERY enjoyable. I will be a regular there...


----------



## DMent (Mar 29, 2011)

That is an interesting link--very thought-provoking. I notice that the author is none other than the "leader" of the group out in Madison. I think that associating with the AGA makes sense. Might help if we are individual members, too?


----------



## CherylR (Aug 12, 2004)

The AGA is happy to help in any way we can, but we aren't an association of clubs -- we are a club just like you but with an international membership. I am planning a mention of your club in the upcoming issue of The Aquatic Gardener, due out very shortly. Also I can have some back issues of TAG and PAM, as well as a gift certificate for a membership to the AGA, sent to you if you'll PM me an address. Feel free to use the membership as a raffle prize, or let the club be a "member" so you can have a copy of TAG for your club library. You can also request other goodies from time to time -- TAG archive dvd's, aquascaping dvd's, etc. Good fodder for discussion at future meetings.


----------



## WhiteDevil (May 7, 2009)

jake, have you gotten in touch with the madison aquarist society and the milwaukee aquarium society? Im getting ready to go full on member with the GCCA and I do get to madison and milwaukee for there auctions,swaps and meetings, great bunch of folks to work with.


----------



## JakeJ (Apr 14, 2010)

CherylR said:


> The AGA is happy to help in any way we can, but we aren't an association of clubs -- we are a club just like you but with an international membership. I am planning a mention of your club in the upcoming issue of The Aquatic Gardener, due out very shortly. Also I can have some back issues of TAG and PAM, as well as a gift certificate for a membership to the AGA, sent to you if you'll PM me an address. Feel free to use the membership as a raffle prize, or let the club be a "member" so you can have a copy of TAG for your club library. You can also request other goodies from time to time -- TAG archive dvd's, aquascaping dvd's, etc. Good fodder for discussion at future meetings.


Hello Cheryl! Thank you so much for being so generous! It is greatly appreciated!

Thank you for clarifying about AGA not being an association of clubs. I am still rather noobish when it comes to aquarium clubs and societies, so this is all pretty new to me. (As you can probably tell.) Also, thanks for "advertising" WAGAS on the next issue of TAG! I will talk it over with the other members about having the club become a "member" of AGA. In my opinion though, it is a great idea!

I think we should take the plunge and arrange a meeting. We can cover a lot more ground on things in a meeting then via the interwebz. The question though, is where to have it? I will not be able to travel far to get to the meeting. But if I can't go, its not the end of the world. (Though, I'll be sad for sure! ) Again, lets meet in a public area. Preferably a library or community center. Any ideas? How far can everybody drive?

Lets get this show on the ROAD!


----------



## DMent (Mar 29, 2011)

Cheryl, thank you from me, too, for your/AGA's generosity. It will not go unnoticed.

Jake, I would be able to drive a fair distance to meet--just spent 5 hours round trip getting to the Madison meeting last week. I'll just need to make sure it is on a good night for me. PM me and we can get the ball rolling. Who else, other than defiesexistence, is interested?


----------



## JakeJ (Apr 14, 2010)

DMent said:


> Cheryl, thank you from me, too, for your/AGA's generosity. It will not go unnoticed.
> 
> Jake, I would be able to drive a fair distance to meet--just spent 5 hours round trip getting to the Madison meeting last week. I'll just need to make sure it is on a good night for me. PM me and we can get the ball rolling. Who else, other than defiesexistence, is interested?


Give me a week, and I can talk to some people from my area about WAGAS. I am open pretty much 24/7, so selecting an evening shouldn't be a problem. I'll PM you guys in a sec'!


----------



## defiesexistence (Jun 23, 2010)

Cheryl, thank you so very much for reaching out to us, from the bottom of our hearts! We appreciate the exposure, and the extra help to bump our fledgling gathering along.

Jake, I'd only be able to drive for thirty minutes or so. My parents do enough for me already and I don't want to weigh on them more, especially since both are working OT. Also had the chance to read the link, very nice!! It brought out a few good points I wasn't aware of.


----------



## rod (Aug 10, 2005)

Let me know when and where and I'll try. The where isn't important, but when is. Free time is hard to come by. Please try to post as far ahead as possible.
Rod


----------



## JakeJ (Apr 14, 2010)

rod said:


> Let me know when and where and I'll try. The where isn't important, but when is. Free time is hard to come by. Please try to post as far ahead as possible.
> Rod


Hey Rod! Glad you are interested in our little adventure! So far, we are tossing around a couple of dates, but be are leaning toward the weekend of the 14th of May. Though, nothing is written in stone.
Regards,
Jake


----------



## rod (Aug 10, 2005)

Let me know, I think I can make the 14th work.
Rod


----------



## JakeJ (Apr 14, 2010)

rod said:


> Let me know, I think I can make the 14th work.
> Rod


Awesome! You should have a couple of PM's....


----------



## Dragonfish (Jul 27, 2011)

Any chance this is going to happen? I'd love to meet some other people in SE WI that keep planted tanks!


----------



## JakeJ (Apr 14, 2010)

Dragonfish said:


> Any chance this is going to happen? I'd love to meet some other people in SE WI that keep planted tanks!


Not 100% sure at the moment... We lost a main part of our starting group, (aka, one of three...) and since then I haven't had a chance to contact the other member. I'll see what I can do though!


----------

